# Dishes, splitters, and switches... Oh My



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

I wish to run 3 -4 fta and 5 d*****v's using 1 dish for now then moving up to a 2nd dish. I will use 3 legacy lnb's but up to 4 legacy lnb's when i get the 2nd dish. Curious as to what setup wiring would best fit me.

thank you.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

new2this said:


> I wish to run 3 -4 fta and 5 d*****v's using 1 dish for now then moving up to a 2nd dish. I will use 3 legacy lnb's but up to 4 legacy lnb's when i get the 2nd dish. Curious as to what setup wiring would best fit me.
> 
> thank you.


First off....why the ***'s? Hmmmmm
Normal peole would say "DirectTv"
hackers say "D*****V"

If you are using 5 receivers off one D* dish, why do you want to use 3-4 FTA off the same dish?? hmmmm

take your crap somewhere else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

TonyM said:


> First off....why the ***'s? Hmmmmm
> Normal peole would say "DirectTv"
> hackers say "D*****V"
> 
> ...


If ya dont know the answer just say so.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

why don't you register?? Its free and only takes a minute or so 

Since FTA and DirectTv use different dish sizes (18 for Direct..30+ for FTA), its almost easier to get 2 dishes from the get go. 

Can I ask why you would need 3-4 FTA receivers? I have 2 and I honestly don't see why I would need any more. Unless I'm doing illegal stuff (which by the way isnt condoned here), I see no reason to have more than 2


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well Tony, I have 2 standalone FTAs and 2 PCI FTAs.

As to the question above, about 3-3X8 multiswitches and about 4-4 input DiSEqC switches.

The Net result will be Angel One, NASA, GOL TV(english and spanish), MUZAK and SIRIUS, unless the receivers are not as advertised.

If you put a standard LNBF in the 110 slot, your D* receivers will lose whatever is available there.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

When it gets that bad its time to motorize, but of course you cant watch every channel at the same time, like David Bowie in "The Man who fell to Earth"


----------

